# Solved: how to rename weblink to be look short?



## Chol (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Tech guy,

how do you rename the website link To be look short,...for example..
before: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto.....ows-vista/
and after: http://www.click here



Any help please.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Chol*

Key in the word or words you want to appear for the link, for example:
Click Here

Highlight the words, click the icon that looks like the earth with a link in front of it, key in or paste your link and click: *OK*


----------



## Chol (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello there,
that perfect...thanks you


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

BB Code List is listed here

Also a great Firefox add-on is CoLT that lets you copy the links and rename links easy.
CoLT homepage.
http://www.borngeek.com/firefox/colt/


----------

